# Melo helps Nuggets keep home win streak alive



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Carmelo Anthony scored 30 points and Chauncey Billups had 21, leading the Denver Nuggets to a 112-93 victory over the Chicago Bulls on Saturday night. It was the 15th straight regular-season home win for the Nuggets, including all five this season as Denver bounced back from Friday night's loss in Los Angeles to the Clippers. Anthony, the NBA's leading scorer, reached 30 points for the ninth time in his first 13 games. Derrick Rose scored 28 points, Luol Deng had 22 and Joakim Noah 10 for the Bulls, who lost for the 10th time in their last 11 games in Denver.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10411202/Nuggets-112,-Bulls-93


----------

